# Auto Detox: Range Rover Evoque



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Hello

Welcome to another detailing thread by www.autodetox.co.uk

This lovely 2 door 61 plate Range Rover Evoque was booked in for a exterior protection detail for a very nice client of mine, I will be returning at the end of the month to do his Porsche Boxster too 

Firstly I took a look around the car before taking a small selection of prior to detailing shots























































No drama just the usual build up of road grime, onto the job in hand.

Wheel arches:

A thorough jet wash, liberally sprayed with Surfex HD worked with 2 vikan brushes & given a good rinse




























Tyres cleaned too:










Alloy wheels:

A thorough jet wash, acid free wheel cleaner applied worked with various metal free wheel brushes










A tad small this one










Let's try this one instead










Perfect





































On to the body work:

A thorough jet wash down, pm3 applied via pump sprayer & rinsed off



















Apc & a Swissvax detail brush was used to clean fuel filler area, seals, badges etc all round the vehicle this was rinsed off as I went along














































Car washed 2 buckets gritt guards & plush wash mitt




























There was little to no tar any small spots were treated to tar remover & rinsed off

Clay stage brought a little something off the paintwork but nothing major still an essential stage though




























Finally dried with plush drying towels & work cloths for the shuts around the car










Pre was cleanser Auto finesse rejuvenate does exactly what it says in the bottle & preps the paint perfectly for wax, this was applied via the da & soft pad










Wax: Swissvax Scuderia love this wax so soft & leaves a super glossy finish










Applied to matt plastic trim Swissvax protecton










Nice eh ! 



















Rim wax to the alloys:



















Brilliant chrome to exhaust surround, this was applied with a microfiber pad there was no need to be scrubbing at new tail pipes with wire wool 



















Glass cleaned with 3M foam & Swissvax quick finish on the paintwork to finish

Here we have it exterior protection detail to a Range Rover Evoque 2 door beauty

Finished shots:

Alloys has a lovely sparkly finish































































































































Before:










After:










Regards
Barry
Auto Detox

www.autodetox.co.uk


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Lovely job mate, nice car too!


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Very nice..gd work mate


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job there mate :thumb:


----------



## K82R (Feb 2, 2012)

Really cracking detail!!!

Love the Evoque the colour is superb and really suits it.

Quick question, notice your wearing gloves - what make/could you PM me where you purchase them from please?

Thank you

Kris


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Superb :thumb:


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Great work Barry!

How did you get on with drying it? I have one and its a PIA to dry with all the shuts and what not.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

lovely reflections there on a very nice colour
liking these the more i see them


----------



## Panther (Jan 19, 2012)

Lovely finish. Although the car is certainly not my taste. RR need to sort themselves out and make something BRUTE!


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Optimus said:


> Great work Barry!
> 
> How did you get on with drying it? I have one and its a PIA to dry with all the shuts and what not.


I would agree with this, never seen so many ledges for water to sit on ! I think I need a blower.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

puppag said:


> Lovely job mate, nice car too!


Thanks :thumb:



Scott_VXR said:


> Very nice..gd work mate


Cheers Scott



DMH-01 said:


> Good job there mate :thumb:


Thanks mate



K82R said:


> Really cracking detail!!!
> 
> Love the Evoque the colour is superb and really suits it.
> 
> ...


Hi kris yes I agree colour really suits it, the black gloves I came across at a local motor factors, sometimes they have the in some times they dont unfortunately



tictap said:


> Superb :thumb:


Thanks :thumb:



Optimus said:


> Great work Barry!
> 
> How did you get on with drying it? I have one and its a PIA to dry with all the shuts and what not.


Thanks, to be honest I didn't find drying it that difficult the bits around the rear bumper were the worst for me, 2 drying towels and a few mf cloths to get into the gaps did the trick, I did find when lifting the bonnet to dry skuttle, tops of wings and grill held a lot of water though



steve from wath said:


> lovely reflections there on a very nice colour
> liking these the more i see them


Cheers Steve, I saw a dark blue one friday and that was stunning



Panther said:


> Lovely finish. Although the car is certainly not my taste. RR need to sort themselves out and make something BRUTE!


Thanks



rinns said:


> I would agree with this, never seen so many ledges for water to sit on ! I think I need a blower.


It does have a few areas where water can sit, a little blower would definitely help save time if washing on a weekly basis

Thanks guys 
Baz


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Awesome mate, love the colour.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Really brought out them alloys looking great and some nice looing paint work.


----------



## zdravo (Oct 12, 2011)

Great work indeed :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

samm said:


> Awesome mate, love the colour.


Thanks Sam



Soul Hudson said:


> Really brought out them alloys looking great and some nice looing paint work.


Thanks, the sparkling silver finish was really awesome, the pics do not do the finish justice :thumb:



zdravo said:


> Great work indeed :thumb:


Thanks


----------



## rdig1984 (Feb 28, 2011)

Really good work!!!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great work there :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Lovely finish


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

rdig1984 said:


> Really good work!!!


Thanks :thumb:



Racer said:


> Great work there :thumb:


Cheers Rui



tonyy said:


> Lovely finish


Thanks Tonyy


----------



## Cleanguy (Dec 8, 2011)

Great results on the Oakney Grey. Looking at your pictures, before & after. The colour looks more blue after your work!

I ask as I have the same colour Evoque & when a parked next to a Evoque which was clean but not highly polished, the other one looked more grey in colour. But as your pictures show, mine looked more blue. This was looking at the two cars in the same light.
Can a highly polished car change colour?


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Nice work, was looking at one of these in this colour the other day. You've really made that grey stand out :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Cleanguy said:


> Great results on the Oakney Grey. Looking at your pictures, before & after. The colour looks more blue after your work!
> 
> I ask as I have the same colour Evoque & when a parked next to a Evoque which was clean but not highly polished, the other one looked more grey in colour. But as your pictures show, mine looked more blue. This was looking at the two cars in the same light.
> Can a highly polished car change colour?


HI there, I think the blue might be a trick of the light, it was very over cast in the morning & broken clouds with blue skies in the afternoon when I was done, the paint did have a lovely glossy glow to it afterwards :thumb:



Beancounter said:


> Nice work, was looking at one of these in this colour the other day. You've really made that grey stand out :thumb:


Thanks Mr Beancounter, it is a lovely colour


----------

